# EXTREME bleeding after provera/ long cycle



## CanAmFam

ok so as a warning this post will have lots of lovely info. feel free to pass it by if you feel you may be no help. 


since the search function seems to be broken for the moment on the site, i need to ask this question again. im sure it has been answered before. i did look through about 6 pages of posts but then gave up. 

i was on provera for 10 days to jump start a period. prior tot he provera (the day before actually) i had some spotting. i did think i was starting AF so i held off on the Rx. 

i then thought back to earlier that day and remembered having a moment at work where i literally yelped in pain and keeled over, grabbing my front/ side. essentially where an ovary was. this was a very odd thing for me to have done. i attributed the pain then spotting to a possible cyst rupture. i jumped on the provera boat the next day.

i started spotting about 8 days into provera and had full AF right after my last dose. 

im used to having very long and heavy periods. this is just how it has always been for me, 2-3 weeks sometimes longer. very heavy flow.

THIS af however is near insane with flow. 

im incredibly nauseous, which is uncommon for me, but the flow is near uncontainable. here is the TMI. 

i woke up at 6 am soaked, cleaned up got ready for work, and by 11 am i had changed pants twice, underwear 5 times (even went home from work to grab things) and HEAVY pads 6 times.
the afternoon was not much better. i came home feeling gross, , showered, cleaned more of my clothing and the drenching continues. 

mind you, it has been 182 days since my last period, that was about 10 days long, but ive never had this experience before. the blood is incredibly bright red. i rarely have this be the case with my condition i tend to have some brightness, but mostly clots and dark flow. at this point it is a fresh murder scene. im pointing that towards being in better shape than normal, taking vitamins and other things to try to build a healthy lining up, and the provera... 


im crossing my fingers that this is just simply due to the meds and a large back up of lining... but i hope it doesnt last forever (hah)

i decided to not worry too much unless i started to get pale or light headed/ dizzy. i had been told that i would expect a heavier period, but i just think i never expected the type of flow i have had this time around. 
I teach a preschool so i am constantly up, down, moving, running and scooting around... im guessing this isnt ideal to keep myself nice and 'dry'


so, has any one experienced this, or do any of you have any tips on when i should speak with my doctor? i really do feel this is probably 'normal' from a back logged cycle and the medication, but man oh man... 

if it is normal, does anyone have any recommendations on how to deal with this if it lasts longer than a week? weekends i wont mind carting around multiple sets of clothing and changing non stop. but when im tied to a classroom and unable to get out at all for 4-5 hours at a time, it really is getting tough.

also, if it matters. i never ever have bled at night. things stop in the late evening, and dont start up again unless i sleep in for quite a bit ( say, 11 am, ill get cramps and start again) waking up this morning, i took my BBT and then immediately knew it was going to be a 'wonderful' day.

thanks for getting through this if you did. 

ill continue my google searching. i know some have reported the long and extra flooding AF after , im just trying to see if there is anything i can try to do about it and if i should be worried at all.


----------



## Quaver

I don't think there is much you can do about it, my sister had it after she didn't have AF for 6 months (I think it was provera). It subsided eventually.
As for me, I always bleed during the night. 
:hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

yeah im dreading this happenign for longer than a month :)
hah! i figured this was going to be possible, and with my luck, if it can happen it will happen :)

thanks for the input! today is no better!


----------



## Quaver

:hugs:


----------



## Pcossucks

I'm on my second cycle of a provera induced period & have never experienced such pain. This is disgusting to see & I've never wished I knew a drug dealer who could give me real pain medicine, until now. Naproxen is a joke. My dr is very conservative, which was cool in the beginning. Now I hate her:/ Please God make this misery worth it...


----------



## LoveCakes

My periods used to be about two weeks and very heavy. After provera I had one week but heavier than normal. I would get 'flooding' where literally I would feel something happening and by the time I made it to the bathroom I would have filled a super tampon and the heaviest pads they sell and into my underwear. I'm on day one of a provera bleed again so quite nervous!

I cope by using tampons and pads together, wearing dark trousers and having spares in the car. I wear trousers with pockets so don't have to keep taking my handbag to the loo. Also wet wipes for helping to clean up in public toilets. Oh and go to the loo as often as it doesn't look weird even if you don't think you need to to check or change pads. Gross I know but practical things! I really hope things are ok for you this time!


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm taking provera but never get as heavy as what you're explaining. Have you ever tried the diva cup? It prob hold a LOT more than a tampon or pad and then you could actually measure the flow. As a smart pp said it's good to use back up pads with it just in case but it basically holds a lot of fluid before it starts to leak. I hope things get a little more manageable for you. The diva cup has eliminated the monthly expense of tampons & pads from my budget. You just rinse it out. Takes a day or two to be an expert at putting it in and taking out but now that I mentioned it I have 7 gf's who use it and swear by it. https://divacup.com


----------

